# Charlton Heston dead at 84



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> Legendary actor Charlton Heston dead at 84
> Apr 06, 2008 12:11 AM
> Bob Thomas
> Associated Press Writer
> ...


http://www.thestar.com/entertainment/article/410751


Bio http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000032/bio


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I blame the monkeys. At least now they can pry that gun from his hands.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Heston was one cool actor. The episode of Saturday Night Live he hosted a few years back was hilarious. I think I'll put on my DVD of The Omega Man today.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

A larger than life actor that no one in today's crop of actors can even compare to. Ben Hur, The Ten Commandments and The Planet of the Apes were among my favourites of his.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Heston was one cool actor. The episode of Saturday Night Live he hosted a few years back was hilarious. I think I'll put on my DVD of The Omega Man today.


The cooler episode was Phil Hartman doing the sequels to Soylent Green...

"Soylent Yellow is, still made out of people!"


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> I blame the monkeys. At least now they can pry that gun from his hands.


"Get your hand off me you damn dirty ape!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

While I did not agree with Heston's NRA views, I still saw him as a great actor. The role of Moses and Ben-Hur were his best parts.


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

When the tv programme "Dynasty II: The Colbys" went into production, Barbara Stanwyck was asked what she thought about working with Charlton Heston. She replied, "Not much!".


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> "Get your hand off me you damn dirty ape!"


I didn't care for his politics much, but many of his roles were good campy fun. He did an amusing self-poking guest appearance on "Friends" showing he was adept at comedy. 

Remember his appearance in Michael Moore's "Bowling for Columbine"?


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

MissGulch said:


> I didn't care for his politics much, but many of his roles were good campy fun. He did an amusing self-poking guest appearance on "Friends" showing he was adept at comedy.
> 
> Remember his appearance in Michael Moore's "Bowling for Columbine"?


I thought what Moore did to that man was despicable. It says more about Moore than it ever will about Heston. 

Rest in Peace Mr. Heston.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

NBiBooker said:


> I thought what Moore did to that man was despicable. It says more about Moore than it ever will about Heston.
> 
> Rest in Peace Mr. Heston.


I think that as president of the NRA, he was fair game. Reasonable questions were asked, and we're still awaiting an answer.

RIP, Charlton.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I first saw Heston in the Lyric movie theatre in 1953 in Swift Current, Saskatchewan in the new film, "The Greatest Show On Earth".

The Clyde Beatty Circus had been to town that summer and the memories and smells of my first ever circus were still very fresh. The movie had me imagining what the day to day life of the Clyde Beatty crew must have been like. 

That circus returned to our small city twice more and I attended both times, as "Brad Braden", Heston's role in that movie. Oh for the imagination of a child again.

RIP Charlton.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

A stand-up guy. I didn't care for some of his political stances but he had integrity and a spine - a man who wasn't afraid to speak his mind. Michael Moore set him up but in trying to belittle him, belittled himself... cheap shots like that p!ss me off. 

A great, physical actor with real screen presence and a rich, commanding voice. I will always remember him as Moses and as Ben Hur... but I will forever revere his role as the cynical Taylor in the first and by far the best of those [email protected] dirty ape movies. Rest in peace Mr. Heston.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Charleton Heston will be missed. Ben-Hur was the first dvd I ever purchased, and remains one of my favourite films to this day. He was a fine actor and had a presence we will likely never see again.

While I don't fall on his side politically, I still mourn his loss.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max hit it dead on. The guy had screen presence that hit you like a hammer. 

His role in the firs Ape movie has to be one of the most memorable. The lines we like to quote were made quotable by his perfromance. I read one of his books where he described his agreement to take a role in _Beneath the Planet of the Apes_, provided the studio was contractually bound to blow up the planet at the end of the film. He took it all in stride when they squeaked out of it through time travel.

I still laugh when I think of the _SNL_ skit where Heston visits an elementary school, circa 1000 BC on Career Day to explain to the kids about job opportunities as a "False Prophet."


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I agree, Max - you hit the nail on the head, thanks. Apart from all the obvious and oft-mentioned movies of Charlton Heston, my favourite film in which he appeared, in a very uncharacteristic role, was Orson Welles' _Touch Of Evil_.


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

NBiBooker said:


> I thought what Moore did to that man was despicable. It says more about Moore than it ever will about Heston.
> 
> Rest in Peace Mr. Heston.


Whatever amusement I get from Michael Moore's ability to make the right people squirm, it was already known that Heston was ill. What Moore did to him was definitely NOT commendable.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Heston showed up at a pro-gun rally in Denver days after the Columbine massacre. Whatever his illnesses were at the time, he was fair game because of this, and his position heading the NRA.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Great actor, and I never really followed him in his politics. May he RIP.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Miss Gulch: You are grossly misinformed about Heston, and I think you should be a little ashamed at yourself for not researching this further. 

The NRA held a skeleton annual meeting--not a rally--in Denver because the law required them to do so as a non-profit organization. It was too late to re-schedule. Heston's speech occurred months later but was edited to leave the viewer to conclude that it had occurred at the Denver meeting. Heston was one of the first of the few in Hollywood to march with Martin Luther King, Jr. As president of the Screen Actor's Guild he fought for the inclusion of black directors and actors in Hollywood. For over 40 years he traveled the world on behalf of civil rights.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Miss Gulch: You are grossly misinformed about Heston, and I think you should be a little ashamed at yourself for not researching this further.
> 
> The NRA held a skeleton annual meeting--not a rally--in Denver because the law required them to do so as a non-profit organization. It was too late to re-schedule. Heston's speech occurred months later but was edited to leave the viewer to conclude that it had occurred at the Denver meeting. Heston was one of the first of the few in Hollywood to march with Martin Luther King, Jr. As president of the Screen Actor's Guild he fought for the inclusion of black directors and actors in Hollywood. For over 40 years he traveled the world on behalf of civil rights.


As I said, I liked his work but won't be an apologist for his involvement in the guy lobby. People are being shot up in public schools and shopping malls, and the nonprofit NRA's response is to tell us how wonderful our 2nd amendment rights are. 

Heston did some good things, but he was complicit in the continuing bloodbath. My opinion, take it or leave it.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Heston was one of the first of the few in Hollywood to march with Martin Luther King, Jr. As president of the Screen Actor's Guild he fought for the inclusion of black directors and actors in Hollywood. For over 40 years he traveled the world on behalf of civil rights.


But...



Wikipedia said:


> By the 1980s, Heston opposed affirmative action, supported gun rights and changed his political affiliation from Democratic to Republican.[15] He campaigned for Republicans and Republican Presidents Ronald Reagan,[16] George H. W. Bush and George W. Bush.[17]


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Miss Gulch: You're heading for fallback position now. You accused him of things he didn't do. 

Mr. Jimmy: Sorry Heston doesn't meet your view of a politically correct hack who toes some sort of lefty party line. He has a lot to be proud of.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Miss Gulch: You're heading for fallback position now. You accused him of things he didn't do.
> 
> Mr. Jimmy: Sorry Heston doesn't meet your view of a politically correct hack who toes some sort of lefty party line. He has a lot to be proud of.


I don't think you quite understand what some are saying.

Charleton Heston did some great things when it comes to civil rights. He should be commended for all of his hard work within that field. However, some strongly disagree with his role in the NRA, and this don't quite agree with his actions within that field.

This has nothing to do with LEFT or RIGHT. Don't create and issue that isn't there. Sometimes in life we agree with some things people do and disagree with other things they do. It is as simple as that.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Mr. Jimmy: Sorry Heston doesn't meet your view of a politically correct hack who toes some sort of lefty party line. He has a lot to be proud of.


No he simply meets my view of someone who originally had good intentions and sadly lost his way.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"No he simply meets my view of someone who originally had good intentions and sadly lost his way." True, mrjimmy. Heston was a supporter of the civil rights movement under Martin Luther King, Jr. in the 50s.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An interesting bit of trivia, Heston's newborn son, Fraser Clarke Heston, played the role of the infant Moses in the film "The Ten Commandments".


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Heston didn't lose HIS way...he lost YOUR way. 

I'm very surprised at the very narow line between right and wrong as expressed by many of you--as though you can't see any possible way that someone could support Dr. King, but at the same time find Affirmative Action to be a destructive approach to racial equality (you'll find many black leaders who agree). Or that he could support the Civil Rights of Black Americans while supporting the Civil Rights of others to bear arms. 

This is symptomatic of the low levels of political discourse on this continent. Support civil rights, but only those rights you pick and choose, and only in the way you see fit.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Or that he could support the Civil Rights of Black Americans while supporting the Civil Rights of others to bear arms.


This is true... he tagged more black actresses on screen that anyone of his day.

He also blew away more zombie brethren that anyone before him.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Heston didn't lose HIS way...he lost YOUR way.
> 
> I'm very surprised at the very narow line between right and wrong as expressed by many of you--as though you can't see any possible way that someone could support Dr. King, but at the same time find Affirmative Action to be a destructive approach to racial equality (you'll find many black leaders who agree). Or that he could support the Civil Rights of Black Americans while supporting the Civil Rights of others to bear arms.
> 
> This is symptomatic of the low levels of political discourse on this continent. Support civil rights, but only those rights you pick and choose, and only in the way you see fit.


That's the way the world works - we all have our own opinions, paradigms and influences. There is a never a definitive right or wrong in many cases, and thus we chose for ourselves where to draw our own lines.

Someone can easily support pro-life movements, disagree with armed conflict in the Middle East, but support looser gun laws. There is no blanket solution to all of the current political issues. Anyone can sit on the right or the left side of the political fence on a variety of issues.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The romance between Rosalind Cash and Heston in _Omega Man_ was one of the first such depictions featuring a major star. That film has a killer soundtrack too.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

"Get yer stinkin' paws off me you damn dirty ape!"

That's all he ever needed to say. He was a hero of mine as a kid and though I don't agree with his politics, I always admired him as an actor. You'll be missed, Mr. Heston.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting bit of trivia, Heston's newborn son, Fraser Clarke Heston, played the role of the infant Moses in the film "The Ten Commandments".


He was also both Moses _and_ the voice of God in that film. I wonder if that means something…


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Macfury said:


> This is symptomatic of the low levels of political discourse on this continent. Support civil rights, but only those rights you pick and choose, and only in the way you see fit.


I find it comforting that _most of us_ aren't so blinded by ideology that we lose sight of the minutia.

Extract the good. Eradicate the bad. Create something new.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I enjoyed his movies but disagreed with his politics and his involvement in the NRA too.

I don't care if some righteous righter gets upset and needs to slam me with 'leftie' for saying so.

That's my opinion.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's fine if you disagree with his involvement in the NRA. And nobody is going to get upset about what a "groovetube" might think.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Macfury said:


> It's fine if you disagree with his involvement in the NRA. And nobody is going to get upset about what a "groovetube" might think.


Ya I judge people's character based on their forum nicknames too....


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

_Ugh._.. this is all becoming a tad distasteful. I usually have a strong stomache for this sort of discourse - but this thread's supposed to be about the passing of a notable man. Let's move on, shall we?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Let them have their fun.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Times like these I feel like reminding the good folks here that 

_Ape must not kill ape_.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Ape _has_ killed Ape.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

_Don't look for it, Taylor. You may not like what you find_.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll like it fine with enough grape juice plus.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Cornelius: Well Taylor, we're all fugitives now. 
George Taylor: Do you have any weapons, any guns? 
Cornelius: The best, but we won't need them. 
George Taylor: I'm glad to hear it. I want one anyway.

For more great quotes, check out Planet of the Apes (1968) - Memorable quotes


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Miss Gulch: You are grossly misinformed about Heston,


No sir, you are. And YOU owe an apology to Miss Gulch. To wit:



> Heston's speech occurred months later but was edited to leave the viewer to conclude that it had occurred at the Denver meeting.


This is not true. As the transcript of the speech shows, he was clearly in Denver at that particular meeting and said exactly what the film shows him saying. In Denver. On the day Moore said he said it.



zenith said:


> Whatever amusement I get from Michael Moore's ability to make the right people squirm, it was already known that Heston was ill. What Moore did to him was definitely NOT commendable.


Sorry, no this is not true. Heston looked _old_ in that interview, but he was interviewed when the film was shot in 1998, and he was still president of the NRA. He announced his Alzheimer's diagnosis four years later, in 2002, and did not step down as leader until 2003 (in Orlando, as it happens). In _hindsight_, I think a lot of us can see a mental slowdown in the film, but at the time he just seemed old (and he was, after all, 73 when the movie came out).

All Moore did is what any member of any organisation should be able to do: track down the president and ask him about some of his views and policies. He confronted Heston about the ramifications of those policies. At no time was Moore anywhere near as demeaning or rude as your average right-wing news-channel talk show host, for example.

Heston was a very fine performer whose magnetic presence made him a great movie star. Many of his films are classics. I've also heard he was a kind and loving husband, father and grandfather. There are many nice things to say about Heston, even if we can (and should) disagree with his views on the NRA and politics.

There is no need to lie about Michael Moore in order to honour Mr. Heston. I happened to see _Touch of Evil_ just recently and had forgotten Heston was in it, and he was indeed very good. I will always remember him for his movie performances.

You might want to see who's on the front page of MichaelMoore.com, by the way ...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Let them have their fun.


How fabulously condescending and very _very_ typical. The business of being right.. err I mean correct is a serious one indeed!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks chas-M: The exact transcript of the speech just shows that they held an annual meeting and that Heston attended as NRA president. "As you know, we've canceled the festivities and fellowship we normally enjoy at our annual gatherings." You consider that speech a "pro-gun rally" you're welcome to it. 

The speech Heston made about prying the gun from his cold dead hands was made months later-at a true gun right's rally, but was made to appear to have occurred in Denver by Moore.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> It's fine if you disagree with his involvement in the NRA. And nobody is going to get upset about what a "groovetube" might think.


Macfury honestly do we really need to tell people to 'be ashamed of themselves' and turn this into some kind of left versus right holy war again?

Come on cool your jets. There's some good people here this just isn't necessary thanks.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Go back to sleep groovetube.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Max said:


> _Ugh._.. this is all becoming a tad distasteful. I usually have a strong stomache for this sort of discourse - but this thread's supposed to be about the passing of a notable man. Let's move on, shall we?


You are absolutely right. I apologize.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

So if we are going to get all right wing/left wing about this...

Let's look at his career... 

In the 60's he was an oscar winner. He played iconic roles in cinema masterpieces, respected worldwide. Was noted for campaigning for John F Kennedy, participating in civil rights events.

In the 70's his career turned towards the "B" list... He supports Nixon

In the 80's his career is nowhere... couple of parts on 80's TV shows, he supports Reagan.


Seems to me the height of his career matched his "left wing" political views and activities and then his career went downhill to non existent by the 80's when he was supporting Reagan.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I see. So your premise is that while Heston campaigned for inclusiveness in Hollywood, Hollywood remains prejudiced according to political affiliation.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Could be... but right wingers like Arnold "the Governator" Schwarzenegger <spelling?> and Bruce Willis tend to disprove your theory.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not making any claims about relating party affiliation to Hollywood success. I would say it has to do with the actor's age.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

That's funny because Paul Newman who is roughly the same age Won his academy ward in the 80's and was in a number of noted movies throughout the 80's


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's not funny to most actors who lose starring roles due to rampant Hollywod age-ism. There simply aren't that many actors who are fortunate enough to work consistently after a certain age. 

Both actors have worked consistently, but clearly Newman was receiving better roles (until _Cars_, anyway). Both actors won one Academy Award (Newman won an honourary award earlier). Both actors were recipients of the Jean Hersholt Humanitarian Award presented by the Academey.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

The age thing in Hollywood is much worse for women. Their options become pretty severely limited once past the age of 50. But yeah, in general, it's the pursuit of eternal youth that rules the day...


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Macfury said:


> It's not funny to most actors who lose starring roles due to rampant Hollywod age-ism. There simply aren't that many actors who are fortunate enough to work consistently after a certain age.
> 
> Both actors have worked consistently, but clearly Newman was receiving better roles (until _Cars_, anyway). Both actors won one Academy Award (Newman won an honourary award earlier). Both actors were recipients of the Jean Hersholt Humanitarian Award presented by the Academey.


wait a sec... let's back up there cowboy, ape, gladiator, etc...

I inferred that Heston's switch to the right wing was the cause of his career going nowhere in the 80's. You said it was because of his age... I said, that doesn't make sense because Paul Newman is roughly the same age and was in lots of good hollywood movies in the 80's.

So in their 60's... many actors in their 60's are getting very good roles. Ian Mackellan, Patrick Stewart, Helen Mirren (hot hot hot), Robert Redford, Jack Nicholson, etc...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hollywood does certainly lean Left. It would be interesting to see if one's political stripes has affected their career in Tinseltown, outside of say, McCarthyism.

I believe that Heston was not versatile enough of an actor to sustain a career into his golden years. The age of the epic was fading. Perhaps he was too big a personality for more subtle roles.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

da-Jonesy: You seem bent on somehow proving that Charlton Heston was singled out to receive worse roles than other senior actors. mr. Jimmy is right--Heston's acting style is different than some of the others you mention and he was simply less suited to the available roles for senior actors.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Macfury said:


> da-Jonesy: You seem bent on somehow proving that Charlton Heston was singled out to receive worse roles than other senior actors. mr. Jimmy is right--Heston's acting style is different than some of the others you mention and he was simply less suited to the available roles for senior actors.


Nope, he just became a cranky conservative later on in his career and alienated himself from the industry that at one point he was on the top of... in this case I am actually blaming Reagan.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Blaming Ronald Reagan for the decline of job offers to Heston during his senior years is a breathtaking leap in logic.

_Ay-yi-yi._


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Max said:


> Blaming Ronald Reagan for the decline of job offers to Heston during his senior years is a breathtaking leap in logic.
> 
> _Ay-yi-yi._


But it sure is fun


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

da_jonesy said:


> But it sure is fun


and at least entertaining. Nice job


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

One can only Hope Heston himself would get a kick out of the dust being kicked up by we mortals.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Heston was a lot smarter than the average EhMacer. I think he would be amused to watch this torture track of logic--before destroying us all!


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Heston was a lot smarter than the average EhMacer.


Link? Source? Data?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Why isn't it possible that Heston just wanted to spend more time with his family? He'd made his money, he was already a legend, maybe he just decided to get pickier about what roles he'd play and do more voiceover work. Lots of actors "wind down" their career and (effectively) retire when they start to get old and feeble. Why does there have to be a hidden agenda?

In fact, the man starred in a VERY memorable version of _A Man For All Seasons_ (a TVM) in 1988 for which he drew a lot of praise. He did_ Treasure Island_ in 1990, _Tombstone_ in 1993, had an important (though minor) role in Branaugh's _Hamlet_ (1996), and in 2003 played the title role (brilliantly, I might add) in what's turned out to be his last movie (?), _My Father, Josef Mengele_. What an odd piece of casting, but he made it work.

An actor like Heston, who made his name on tough-guy, manly roles, would never want to be seen as less than virile unless the role specifically called for that. So as he got older, he would naturally take more voice work and do less physical acting, particularly after his symptoms really started to manifest. Nothing sinister about it.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Max said:


> Blaming Ronald Reagan for the decline of job offers to Heston during his senior years is a breathtaking leap in logic.
> 
> _Ay-yi-yi._


Maybe there just weren't all that many roles for a 75+ year-old actor with an ill-fitting toupee.

I think he simply got kicked upstairs to Living Legend.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

How about some respect for the deceased. Sheesh.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> How about some respect for the deceased.


Apparently reserved for ideologues of a certain stripe.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Apparently reserved for ideologues of a certain stripe.


Oh c'mon!

Most of us have been praising Charlton for what he did best - acting. Who cares if we disagree with his politics. It does not make him less of a man.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic was asking for respect, not admiration or approval.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I think I remember now why I avoid everything else.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

groovetube said:


> I think I remember now why I avoid everything else.


Tie a string around your finger.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

you served the purpose so well.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

The arrogance here is palpable.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> The arrogance here is palpable.


Yes it is, and Mr. Heston was a great, and accomplished man. 
Politicizing someone's death is totally unacceptable to me. It's shameful.

RIP Charlton.

Excuse some of us.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

titans88 said:


> Who cares if we disagree with his politics. It does not make him less of a man.


Ummm, yes actually it does and appeared so given his rapid career decline during the Reagan years.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

gwillikers said:


> Yes it is, and Mr. Heston was a great, and accomplished man.
> Politicizing someone's death is totally unacceptable to me. It's shameful.


Ohhh OK... we won't politicize the former chairman of the NRA's death. XX)


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Tie a string around your finger.


That was "tie a yellow ribbon around the old oak tree"... And that was Paul Newman's movie.

You would have been better with...

Matthias: Forget the old ways, brother, all the old hatreds.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

da_jonesy said:


> Ohhh OK... we won't politicize the former chairman of NRA's death. XX)


He isn't alive to defend himself anymore, and to use his death as an opportunity to pull yourself up to a podium is sickening to me.

I choose to look at his accomplishments at this time.

Give your head a shake. Have some respect, IF, it's in you.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I think CH might be looking down amused that so many are heatedly getting all passionate on someone's arse about his life.

Agree or disagree with the man, he was a notable figure who also was a memorable actor, who will be discussed pro and con for a wile to come.

What's this about respect??


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

This film was lots of fun, and in my innocence I was genuinely shocked at the ending. Soylent Green. I can never forget the scene where Edward G. Robinson gets hurled down the chute (the ultimate in recycling).  

This one veered into campy, yet he had so many roles of stature, it's hard to know which one he was best known for.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll mention once again that the ending of the film _Soylent Green _was nothing like the book on which it was based, where Soylent Green was...algae! What I like best about that film is the scenes involving bulldozers clearing the streets of people who happen to be clogging it. It was a potent image for kids watching the commercials for that film when it first came out.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

gwillikers said:


> He isn't alive to defend himself anymore, and to use his death as an opportunity to pull yourself up to a podium is sickening to me.


Pulling up to a podium? no, more like hurling one liners from the back of the theatre.

As for you being sickened... you should really go see a doctor about that, such a weak constitution. 

Perhaps you could go see... Dr.Zaius?

http://www.youtube.com/v/3vb9fyyzxI4&hl=en


----------



## Cole Slaw (Aug 26, 2005)

To be honest, I really don't care much for his acting. Seems a bit wooden. But all the same, I think we should show a little respect to the dead, so, R.I.P., Chuck.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Cole Slaw said:


> Seems a bit wooden.


Until I saw that, I thought I was in a minority of one. I would also add that the wood in question was probably balsa. What he had was good looks and a fine physique, which stood him in good stead while he was a male model during his younger days.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Wow, imagine the RIP thread for someone like, G Dubya, for example. Yikes!


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

gwillikers said:


> Wow, imagine the RIP thread for someone like, G Dubya, for example. Yikes!


Who? Oh him. I remember seeing him on TV once. Wasn't he the short fat one in Bilko?


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

gwillikers said:


> Wow, imagine the RIP thread for someone like, G Dubya, for example. Yikes!


You're kidding right?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

gwillikers said:


> Wow, imagine the RIP thread for someone like, G Dubya, for example. Yikes!


More like RIW.

BIH?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Wasn't he the short fat one in Bilko?" No, that was Maurice Gosfield who played the role of Pvt. Duane Doberman. He was born and raised and died in New York City.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, that was Duane Doberman.










Pvt. Duane Doberman (Character)


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

da_jonesy said:


> You're kidding right?


Yup. :lmao:


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> "Wasn't he the short fat one in Bilko?" No, that was Maurice Gosfield who played the role of Pvt. Duane Doberman. He was born and raised and died in New York City.


Yes. Dubya is playing Doberman to Cheney's Bilko. Some heavy channelling going on here.


----------

